# Htc Rezound Announced!



## fixxxer2012

http://www.androidce...-sweeping-world

^ this is my next phone as soon as one hits craigslist. looks alot like a dinc too. hoping it gets alot of dev support too.


----------



## icanhazdroid

I'll either get this or the Nexus once I can find them for cheap


----------



## fixxxer2012

im getting this over the nexus.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> im getting this over the nexus.


I like updates though


----------



## fixxxer2012

icanhazdroid said:


> I like updates though


naw... the rezound will have ice cream before the spring. nexus or not its still a samsung. in my experience htc makes better phones.


----------



## Evileyefox

If they had a better battery bundled with it I'd be excited about it. But right now I could see it dying rather quickly while using 4g.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> If they had a better battery bundled with it I'd be excited about it. But right now I could see it dying rather quickly while using 4g.


Also one of my main concerns. Sense 3.5+LTE=4 hour battery life


----------



## fixxxer2012

Evileyefox said:


> If they had a better battery bundled with it I'd be excited about it. But right now I could see it dying rather quickly while using 4g.


the battery is much bigger than the tbolt had. i never had bad battery life on my thunderbolt, just had a very buggy radio with reboots.


----------



## fixxxer2012

icanhazdroid said:


> I've never had a Samsung, but I'm always impressed with their hardware. Plus I want a Google phone so this is perfect


ive had the epic4g, the nexus s 4g and the droid charge and they all sucked, cheap plastic. but to each their own.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> ive had the epic4g, the nexus s 4g and the droid charge and they all sucked, cheap plastic. but to each their own.


This is true, I have heard Samsung build quality is crap... but anything is better than iPhone's and their stupid glass casing


----------



## Evileyefox

fixxxer2012 said:


> the battery is much bigger than the tbolt had. i never had bad battery life on my thunderbolt, just had a very buggy radio with reboots.


1650/1400=18% bigger? Doesn't sound much bigger.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Evileyefox said:


> 1650/1400=18% bigger? Doesn't sound much bigger.


it could have an improved 4g radio too. that's why im waiting until after the new year to pick one up. i want to see reviews and see how much development it gets? the nexus is decent but tbh it will be a guinea pig device to squash bugs with ice cream. that's why it's the only phone shipping with it right now. ive learned two things:

NEVER buy a phone at launch.

STAY AWAY from samsung.

i like the fact the rezound resembles the dinc but im not sold on the red accents yet. BUT it will be a hefty upgrade from my dinc2, even the tbolt.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> it could have an improved 4g radio too. that's why im waiting until after the new year to pick one up. i want to see reviews and see how much development it gets? the nexus is decent but tbh it will be a guinea pig device to squash bugs with ice cream. that's why it's the only phone shipping with it right now. ive learned two things:
> 
> NEVER buy a phone at launch.
> 
> STAY AWAY from samsung.
> 
> i like the fact the rezound resembles the dinc but im not sold on the red accents yet. BUT it will be a hefty upgrade from my dinc2, even the tbolt.


I've thought about this too.... getting the Tbolt was a mistake with it being the first of it's kind... now I'm starting to lean towards the Rezound...


----------



## jeremytn86

fixxxer2012 said:


> it could have an improved 4g radio too. that's why im waiting until after the new year to pick one up. i want to see reviews and see how much development it gets? the nexus is decent but tbh it will be a guinea pig device to squash bugs with ice cream. that's why it's the only phone shipping with it right now. ive learned two things:
> 
> NEVER buy a phone at launch.
> 
> STAY AWAY from samsung.
> 
> i like the fact the rezound resembles the dinc but im not sold on the red accents yet. BUT it will be a hefty upgrade from my dinc2, even the tbolt.


Stay away from Samsung? I've had two and loved them both, good phones, and my poor Samsung moment was bulletproof, so all "appearance" ratings of build quality aside, it held up to things I have seen Casio tough phones break over. Just a different perspective. Also, I love htc devices, this being my second one, so...


----------



## fixxxer2012

jeremytn86 said:


> Stay away from Samsung?


im "my" experiences with them including a nexus s yes.


----------



## Bob-o

jeremytn86 said:


> Stay away from Samsung?


Yes stay away. I had a fascinate...pos all the way. Ill never buy another. Period!


----------



## icanhazdroid

Bob-o said:


> Yes stay away. I had a fascinate...pos all the way. Ill never buy another. Period!


Fascinate was wayyyy different than the S or other later phones... it was a POS but the rest are better


----------



## jeremytn86

My wife just for a fascinate to replace her incredible2 she broke that didn't have insurance and I just rooted it and put powerwashed on it and so far so good I hope we don't have any problems like you guys


----------



## fixxxer2012

http://www.neowin.net/news/new-details-emerge-on-quad-core-htc-edge-phone

i think im going to hold out for this phone. this trumps both the nexus & rezound combined.


----------



## Rogan

I'm leaving for Korea in march. So either i'm sticking with my inc2 for the foreseeable future, or I'll have to get a phone once i get over there. But the rezound looks great.


----------



## Mattes

Rogan, wait till you get there to pick up a phone and its samsungs territory, and has LTE services....ill look it up some more but that's what I discovered awhile ago, but the rezound is awesome and it kinda makes me think "this is what the thunderbolt and inc2 should have been" from what ive seen so far atleast


----------



## thekylebrody

This or the Galaxy Nexus will also be my next devices!

Maybe both!!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012

im still debating, i will probably end up with a rezound until that quad core ships.


----------

